

Is this the PC Macbook Air Competitor we've been waiting for? - sunsu
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/11/asus-zenbooks-enter-the-ultrabook-fray-starting-at-999/

======
Veejay
Seems like a nice laptop and all, but hacking on Windows seems subpar once
you've had a taste of Lion or a nice Ubuntu setup.

~~~
jigs_up
Could run Ubuntu on this, no?

------
rbanffy
It's compelling, but only for those who would buy a Macbook Air and run
Windows (or anything non-Lion) on it.

